# Raymond Felton



## mdhan (Feb 1, 2003)

Which NBA player would you compare him to?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Greg Ostertag.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Possibly a less-explosive Baron Davis...He is doing good at distributing the ball but really needs to step up and score more...Any given night this kid could go for 30+...He is that talented...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Raymond Felton is the best player in college basketball. And UNC barring injuries are going to win the championship this year.

And no. I'm not a tarheel fan life time. But this team is damn good. And Felton is amazing. I was sold on him last year.

Incidentally the team I picked on my snap judgement last year...Syracuse and Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Raymond Felton is the best player in college basketball. And UNC barring injuries are going to win the championship this year.
> 
> And no. I'm not a tarheel fan life time. But this team is damn good. And Felton is amazing. I was sold on him last year.
> ...


Dee Brown could have somethin to say about that


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont know how well Felton will do in the Pros, but right now he is the man in college. Carolina has the best starting 5 in the NCAA and arguably the best coach. I think as the year goes, people will stop sleeping on Juwad Williams, that guy has the most NBA potential of anyone on the heels I think. I still havent seen May play as well as hes capable of. Keep your eye on this UNC team, they could be very dangerous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jawad Williams doesn't have the most potential in the NBA (that would be Raymond Felton). Jawad will be exposed at the pro level. He is a good player yes, but he is no better than George Lynch is/was.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Dee Brown could have somethin to say about that


Dee Brown's cool. He plays like Iverson does in the pros(a 26 year old Iverson, not the electric Georgetown version).

Raymond Felton seems like more of an original. He's a perfect combination of speed, skill, and control. He looks like he was born to play the PG position. I really like how he stays in the middle of the floor, and how quickly he gets into the offense. He seems to make decisions quickly, and they seem to be the right decisions 9.9 times out of 10.

He's the best college point guard I've seen in a good while. Honest *****.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Dee Brown is good, but tonight just proves where he stands in regards to Raymond Felton. 

Felton is the pinncale of point guard-dom. Every time he touches the ball, he is a threat to burn you. He dominates the game without scoring. Even though he can take it to the hole whenever he wants. 

Brown has great handles and can distribute, but doesn't have the ability to dominate unless he's scoring. 

Felton's intensity and ability to run a team just elevates everybody around him. 

A truly unique player.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Dee Brown is good, but tonight just proves where he stands in regards to Raymond Felton.
> 
> Felton is the pinncale of point guard-dom. Every time he touches the ball, he is a threat to burn you. He dominates the game without scoring. Even though he can take it to the hole whenever he wants.
> ...


Yeah cause ya know that the whole UNC game plan was to shut Dee down in every way but U of I wasnt as worried about Felton... so there goes that logic:uhoh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Dee Brown is good, but tonight just proves where he stands in regards to Raymond Felton.
> 
> Felton is the pinncale of point guard-dom. Every time he touches the ball, he is a threat to burn you. He dominates the game without scoring. Even though he can take it to the hole whenever he wants.
> ...


I couldn't have put it in better words.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah cause ya know that the whole UNC game plan was to shut Dee down in every way but U of I wasnt as worried about Felton... so there goes that logic:uhoh: [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ray played an excellent game.. I enjoyed watchin the kid tonight. North Carolina shut down Dee tonight, which was obvious.. I didnt care for Dee at all on this night but.. That wasnt even close to the real Dee.. There's no denying how great he is.. 

Both are extremely fun to watch and will be in their career (College and NBA) :yes:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I've also compared him to Baron Davis in the past, but I dont know where that one guy gets the less explosive part. He and Dee Brown are the fastest players in College Hoops. Anways his game is very similar to Baron's, he a great athlete,ultra quick,with supreme passing ability. I've called him Baron Davis with AI's speed in the past and i'll stick to that. He will score less(even though he can light it up) but pass more.

Tonight's game just goes to show how special of a player he is. He controlled the game without having to score. With all respect to Brown it just goes to show who the superior player is. If Brown is'nt scoring he's no where near as effective. Felton along with Jackie had Brown locked up most of the game and no one on IU's team could stop Raymond from doing what he wanted to do when he wanted to do it. I love his leadership and fire too. He's the first one to get in a guys face when they make a mistake, he's even coaching on the sideline.


I also want to address the pro potential comment. Felton has more pro potentiall than anyone on UNC. Jawad is good but I dont know if he has the ability to control the game the way Felton does. Mccants,May, & Noel also have ability but the star of the team is without a doubt Felton.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah cause ya know that the whole UNC game plan was to shut Dee down in every way but U of I wasnt as worried about Felton... so there goes that logic:uhoh:


Is that the best you could come up with. Really that's pretty sad. Felton should of made Dee Brown hold his pocket and wash his clothes the way he owned him tonight.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Mentally, something was wrong with D Brown tonight. 

I don't think UNC shut him down at all. I think he shut himself down. 

Felton played right at Brown, and Brown was content to sit back and watch the fireworks. 

If D had come out with Felton's aggression and swagger, the result could have been much different tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't like the Baron Davis comparison, primarily because of body type, but also because I think Felton is more of a floor-general than Baron is. Baron has always been more interested in his points than Felton seems to be. Not saying Baron is greedy, but just that to me Felton's approach to the game is diffrent.

I really don't think there are any point guards currently in the league who Felton is all that similiar to. Every star PG in the league has their own style, and I think Felton has and will have his own style.

I mean think about it, none of the NBA points really play that much alike. No one really plays like Payton. No one plays exactly like Marbury. Kidd is his own deal. There's only one Steve Nash.

So I certainly don't think it would be a precedent for Felton to come in with an original style at the point, with reference to what is currently in the league.

It always strikes me, watching Felton, how he controls the game staying basically in the middle of the floor between free throw line and free throw line. He is really hard to move out of the middle of the floor. Which is where you want your point guard. Generally.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I don't like the Baron Davis comparison, primarily because of body type, but also because I think Felton is more of a floor-general than Baron is. Baron has always been more interested in his points than Felton seems to be. Not saying Baron is greedy, but just that to me Felton's approach to the game is diffrent.
> 
> I really don't think there are any point guards currently in the league who Felton is all that similiar to. Every star PG in the league has their own style, and I think Felton has and will have his own style.
> ...


Very true. I think Felton combines the postive aspects of numerous stud NBA PG's. 

He's explosive like Marbury. When he wants to get to the hole, you aren't going to stop him

He's more comfortable not forcing his scoring, and always keeps defenses on their toes by finding the seems in the defense, like TJ Ford. 

He is relentless on the fast break. When he puts his head down, chances are he's already scored. Absolutely merciless to teams that want even the slightest breather heading back on D. Just like Jason Kidd. 

He understands and controls tempo. It isn't just how he scores. It isn't just the hilight passes he makes. He knows when to pass, knows when to push in transition, knows when to explode into the lane. A mental wizard with the ball.Gary Payton anybody?

The downside for Felton is his size, and somewhat inconsistent jumpshot. Any way you look at it, he's a future stud in the NBA. 

CAN YOU BELIEVE nbadraft.net has freaking Devin Harris ahead of him right now?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Felton is a star, and he'll be one of the top PGs in the NBA too.

What I remember most about Felton is last yr, when they were struggling or losing, Felton never gave up. He always pushed the team despite their situation, he has the will to win... which I think will make him a great player.

No comparison for Felton in NBA right now, he is his own player.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Raymond Felton is the best college point guard I've seen in at least five years. Period. He's simply dominating whether or not he's scoring, dishing or defending. Phenomenal talent, phenomenal NBA upside.

If I were to compare him to an NBA player, it'd be Greg Ostertag.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

In all seriousness, I think futuristxen and blabla nailed it above. Great posts.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> CAN YOU BELIEVE nbadraft.net has freaking Devin Harris ahead of him right now?


I never even look at NBADraft.net anymore, Felton will go 4th is all I know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I never even look at NBADraft.net anymore, Felton will go 4th is all I know.


Yes he will most likely be a Bobcat. 

Nice avi of Trent Strickland's dunk BTW.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't be so quick to write off Harris. Remember PG Antonio Daniels came out of nowhere and got drafted 4th in the draft. Of course he should have went much later, but that is besides the point.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Don't be so quick to write off Harris. Remember PG Antonio Daniels came out of nowhere and got drafted 4th in the draft. Of course he should have went much later, but that is besides the point.


I'm not writing off Harris...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Last night game against George Mason.. Ray Felton with 18 assist.. that's amazing! NC outscore George Mason 115 - 81..

May, Jawad Williams, and McCants all 20+ points... thanks to Ray Felton as the ball distributor. Ray Felton can make a big difference in a game without having to score. His court vision reminds me of Jason Kidd


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

OK, I'll be the devil's advocate here. 

Nobody is denying Felton's playmaking abilities. But as far as his unlimited pro prospects are considered, I think we should take a step back. 

1.) He's only 6'0 feet tall. Yes he is tremendously fast, but is he going to alter any many shots?

2.) He can't shoot. He shot ok last year (39.9FG%, 35.83FG%), but parallel to his greatly increased assist totals, his shooting percentages have dropped significantly (37.1FG%, 1-9 3s). If this continues, it looks like he might take after Duhon, and fall in love with passing the ball, and neglect the jump shot - which will hurt his pro prospects. I realize that he may not need to shoot the jumper because he can drive at will, but scouts will raise a flag shooting 11% from 3 (I know it's still early.)

I think these Baron Davis comparisons are generous, and unless he can up his shooting percentages, I think Andre Miller is more accurate.

I'm not a Felton or Carolina hater, I just wanted to provide another side to this guy. I want to see him succeed in the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> I think these Baron Davis comparisons are generous, and unless he can up his shooting percentages, I think Andre Miller is more accurate.
> 
> I'm not a Felton or Carolina hater, I just wanted to provide another side to this guy. I want to see him succeed in the league.


He is not Baron Davis. Baron Davis was unstoppable as a freshman. If it wasn't for his two ACL tears in his knees, he might be the most devastating PG in the NBA. There was no way anyone could defend him on the college level when healthy (problem was he couldn't stay healthy).

Felton will be good, but he doesn't have the raw talent that Baron had. Baron was an athletic freak, with tremendous skills. Just look at what he is doing right now, with 1/4 the athleticism of his game gone (explosion x leaping ability) due to injuries.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree Messiah, Baron was the man in college, and is the man right now even after surgery. When I think of him in college, I think of that long pass through the defenders legs that went like half-way down the court.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Has he got somethin in common with TJ Ford?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

He shoots better than TJ. He may not be Ray Allen but he's not a horrible shooter. Right now he's not looking for his shoot but he's a much better shooter than some are giving him credit for. The shoot will come he already has the passing,dribble and everything else you'll need.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Felton is like TJ Ford in that they are both (relatively) small point guards that are very quick, great ballhandlers, good basketball IQ, and both are not spectacular shooters. Likewise w/ Felton, if Ford has a significant leg or foot injury, his stock will plummet.

Thats why you see a young players so anxious to enter the draft, because if they get injured, their career becomes much more difficult. Look at Chris Marcus. Would have been a lottery pick, but stayed, injured his foot and is fighting to keep a roster space now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Felton is like TJ Ford in that they are both (relatively) small point guards that are very quick, great ballhandlers, good basketball IQ, and both are not spectacular shooters. Likewise w/ Felton, if Ford has a significant leg or foot injury, his stock will plummet.
> 
> Thats why you see a young players so anxious to enter the draft, because if they get injured, their career becomes much more difficult. Look at Chris Marcus. Would have been a lottery pick, but stayed, injured his foot and is fighting to keep a roster space now.


I am not so sure that after the 2001 Tourney Marcus was a lotto pick. He might have been, but I think in workouts he would have been exposed as being a little soft and slow. 

Then again he is 7'1. But that foot injury has basically ruined his career.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe not a lottery pick, but he definitely would have left the draft with a guaranteed contract. One team would have taken a chance on him. If Sagana Diop can go #8, I think Marcus could have been #13.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Maybe not a lottery pick, but he definately would have left the draft with a guaranteed contract. One team would have taken a chance on him. If Sagana Diop can go #8, I think Marcus could have been #13.


Agreed.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Felton is like TJ Ford in that they are both (relatively) small point guards that are very quick, great ballhandlers, good basketball IQ, and both are not spectacular shooters. Likewise w/ Felton, if Ford has a significant leg or foot injury, his stock will plummet.
> 
> Thats why you see a young players so anxious to enter the draft, because if they get injured, their career becomes much more difficult. Look at Chris Marcus. Would have been a lottery pick, but stayed, injured his foot and is fighting to keep a roster space now.


Yeah TJ. Ford comes to mind when I see Ray Felton. But, I think Ray is a much better scorer than TJ Ford. Ray doesn't try to score too much since he knows that he has May, McCants, and Williams.

Jameer Nelson is also 6'0" if I'm not wrong. Jameer and Ray are PG, but Jameer score more since he's the go to guy on his team. I'm not questioning Jameer's playmaking ability, Jameer is considered as the best PG in college basketball by many sports magazine. However, I doubt that Jameer is going to be the better NBA PG than Ray. Ray is really showing his PG skills so far this season and he's been very impressive. He doesn't score much, but look at his teammates... Ray make them look good. And I believe he can do that too in the NBA like JKidd make KMat, RJeff, and the whole NETS squad look good.

Any thuoghts on this Jameer and Ray comparison?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ray and Jameer have similar size. Ray is the more athletic and explosive of the two while Jameer is much more polished and NBA-ready.

I think Ray has proven that he is an excellent distributor and floor general, but hasn't really put it all together yet as Jameer has. Nelson is flirting with triple-doubles all the time while carrying his team almost every game.

Both could play in the league next season.


----------

